# Chupacabra????



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I have been going to post these pics since December... They were taken at the ranch in Maverick co. just 16 miles from the border of Peidras Negras Mexico.... This creature was killed on the ranch.. These are the worst pics I have of the animal, I will post more pics as people start thinking its a racoon, coyote, cat, dog, and so on... Then I will post part of the (((VIDEO))) we have that really shows it all... Like the limb sticking out of the middle of it head, the 3 toes in the front, and well just look at the teeth.... I wasn't sure what to do with the pics so we said heck with it just post them here on 2cool....This is a real animal my Deer tracking dog ran around the camp house with it for 10 minutes before I got it away from him... Well here you go....


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Chuuuuuuuuuuut' em 

Chuuuuuuuuuuut' em Jacob!

Chuuuuuuuuuuut' em!!!!!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

That one's not a tree shaker, that's a tree breaker!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

That's one ugly critter, whatever the heck it is. At this point I'd call it a Deliverance Dog. It looks like kind of like those fellas in the movie.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

road-kill feral dog run over by an oil-field trailer-truck


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Bat


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

That's my dog Spot. I lost him in Maverick Co. during the 2009 / 2010 deer season. I still have his twin sister Dot but sure miss ole Spot.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Agree with Crazy. Thats a bat.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that's what happens in high fence areas where they have been genetically altering animals for years  :tongue: :biggrin:!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

You're neighbors gonna be hot.....he's been feeding that thing for 3 years, letting him grow!......lol


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Fire up the B-B-Q pit!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

kweber said:


> road-kill feral dog run over by an oil-field trailer-truck


x2


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Does look like a bat. I'd like to see the video.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another pic.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Genetically jacked up Possum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brew:


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Possum


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ya,, what he said! lmao,, but genetically jacked up! :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

too small for a chupacabra


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Genetically jacked up Possum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brew:


what he said


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Richard-Head possum.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

too much protein


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> too small for a chupacabra


The last chupacabra I saw was a lot bigger...longer teeth and toenails...with wings!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

time to post the video!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

keep that chit on your end of maverick county.. never seen anything close to that.. Looks like a bat hooked up with a ground squirrel..Got to watch out for those little ankle biters..:rotfl:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Mother In Law...no doubt about it.... but she is still kickin...must be her missing twin sister


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

looks allot like my ex wife when she found out I got the house !


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

jimk said:


> The last chupacabra I saw was a lot bigger...longer teeth and toenails...with wings!


Agree but this is most likely a baby.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is another pic...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that's the devil


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

it's still one of what he said! :rotfl::bounce:



waterspout said:


> Genetically Jacked Up Possum! :rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:question:


Gilbert said:


> that's the devil


I wouldn't say that but it's got some teeth.......Look between the double K9s 
Attached Images














Attached Images









__________________


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

CREEPY!!!!! That would scare the chit out of me if that thing was flying around the camp.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

did you mount it? would look good on a coffee table!!!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

How did it taste?? lmao


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

You got me..........


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Man, that is the craziest thing I have ever seen. I have no idea???? You seriously need to have that thing dna tested.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT IS !!!!*

but I want one HAHA It's kinda cute in a devilish kinda way. I wonder what the vet would charge you for....cat....dog....exotic lol


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I strongly suspect he's jerk'n our chain. Been sitting on the pics since Dec? Hey, I'm as curious as the next guy, I wanna see the video.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Goags said:


> I strongly suspect he's jerk'n our chain. Been sitting on the pics since Dec? Hey, I'm as curious as the next guy, I wanna see the video.


 I KNEW THE DENTIST WOULD JUMP IN AFTER SEEING THOSE DOUBLES...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its just a deformed baby goat/rat/ chupra/ kinda/ thing.. nuthin ta see here...


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

250 till 165 internal then wrap in foil till it gets to 200. Rest 1 hour then pull.

Looks like somebody threw a possum in the fire.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ronbeaux said:


> 250 till 165 internal then wrap in foil till it gets to 200. Rest 1 hour then pull.
> 
> Looks like somebody threw a possum in the fire.


I thought that was the cooking instructions fer your bros' backyard kills...we're talking a bigger rodent here, dude!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't get him started Jerry... My stuff is smoked...:biggrin:


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Genetically jacked possum for sure, siamese twins hiney is growing out of his head. Maybe caught in a brush fire ta boot.
I had my twin girls on my lap when I pulled up this thread. I said "Hey look this is going to be your New dog, I'm gonna bring it home for ya'll tomorrow". 
They looked like this. 
LOL, They said they had enough Dogs


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Crazy ugly


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> Crazy ugly


*I will get the video on soon... Im looking for the SD card, soon as I find it I think everyone will agree we have found and presented to you the first real CHUPACABRA !!!*:biggrin: Attached Images








*The Camp fire will never be the same !!!!*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

whens that Genetically jacked up possum video going to be posted..


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

baby hyena, no no its splinter from the teenage mutant ninja turtles, I just want to know what badarse animal was tough enough to take on that furious hamster sized creature, that knew karate.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that in itself makes all your troubles and $15k a year lease worth every penny.. got any spots open?

and how are we gonna keep them inside the fence? baby gerbils for feed?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We feed them our bucks that never make 200"....And its hard keeping them in with13 miles of low fence...:biggrin: If they keep eating our deer we might have to restock our ranch one day with introduced genetics just to feed them but I think they like the good native deer we have now.:spineyes:


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

...and all who have touched it must die!


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

nuthin like drikin whiskey and throwin animals in fire


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:slimer:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

beats the heck out of a jackalope anyday. Step above a platapus to,but not if it's thrown in a brush fire.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

?????????????????


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

ok *** is already?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Pretty sure that is what all possums look like in west virginia. if your possum sister aint good enough for you, then who is she good enough for?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:ac550:You Think...?


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

that is one ugly *** animal. Kind of looks like a friend x wife. right Big Pig LMAO


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> :ac550:You Think...?


The feet, body, and ears scream possum. It has bulldog trout syndrome


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> The feet, body, and ears scream possum. It has bulldog trout syndrome


 You Mean It Looked Like This !!!


----------



## CLuton (Apr 6, 2011)

First off, ugliest trout ever!!***? And that rodent thing is funky! I'm a taxidermist and I've never seen anything like that ever! Period!! I have no clue, bad water? Maybe the ******** brought that creature over???


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There was a news article I saw on yahoo news a while back with interviews from game wardens. The ranch, in South Texas, had killed a couple of them. Nobody new what the heck they were. Looked similar although I don't remember seeing the horn thing. I'll see if I can find the link...


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Here's one story but not the one I was thinking of...

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6116827n

Found another one but still looking for the one with the GW's in it...

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/offbeat/2009/09/01/roldan.chupacabra.KSAT?iref=videosearch

Finally here's the one I was looking for. It was animal control and not in STx but in Hood County, North Texas.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

i've caught a couple of those in the snares on our place, never knew what they were until old mexican rancher told me.. I always thought they were coyotes with mange.. I should've taken pics... :headknock I dunno what that He!! that thing is that was 1st posted on this thread though.. Some stange stuff going on over at their ranch..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> The feet, body, and ears scream possum.


What about the tooth arrangement? Double canines?...I've never...


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I going with a baby opossum which was killed and thrown in a camp fire to burn the hair off of it.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Did Cluton really use the term "*******" i'm offended


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

*Texas PossumBadge*

Come on guys, its quite obvious what this creature is. Its a PossumBadge.

And its all Ball Bearings these days-----------maybe you need a refresher course.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

The only trick thing is how did you get his tail on his head like that---------------superglue??? You guys are sick man.................just sick.


----------

